# دارة انفيرتير سهلة جدا



## hussien95 (13 فبراير 2012)

هذه دارة اخوتي الكرام سهلة الصنع وزهيدة الثمن بالتوفيق في صنعها


----------



## roseen (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير 

بس من 5 فولت ديسي الى 120-220فولت ايسي 

هل بستطاعتي اقل من 5 فولت ديسي يعني 2.5 فولت تقريبا الى 120-220 ايسي 

وشكرا


----------



## hussien95 (14 فبراير 2012)

أخي الكريم هذه الدارة لاتعمل تحت 5 فولت ولكن ان كان هناك واحدة سانشرها بازن الله


----------



## عبدوعبدو (22 فبراير 2013)

أرجو أن توضح لنا قيم الملفات المستخدمة والعناصر بشكل أكبر ووضع دارة مطبوعة لها إن أمكن ولك الشكر


----------



## hussien95 (23 فبراير 2013)

أخي الكريم قمة الملفات هي محول صغير مدخل6فولت مخرج 220فولت هذا حسب ماأذكر وبالنسبة للدائرة المطبوعة سأبحث لك بأذن الله.


----------



## ثامر خلف (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## فالنساوي (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------

